# First loft input



## Old Mick (Sep 26, 2011)

I am working on building my first loft to race pigeons and would appreciate any input. I am new to racing and I am trying to learn how the birds will need to be separated and how many sections I will need in the loft. 
Right now I have drawn up 4 - 
1) Breeders section: nest boxes when breeding and OB cocks if I decide to race widowhood.
2) OB Hens: just wall perches
3) YBs: just wall perches
4) Fancys: This is my partner's (daughter's) section for her birds (I might be able to spill over a few into there if needed to seperate YBs, question to follow).

The Breeders section is 6'x5' with a 6'x3' aviary. All other sections are 4'x5' with a 4'x3' avairy. Loft ceiling is 7'. So I know this is more than the normal starter loft but I kind of want to just do it right once and not add on later.

So here are the questions I need to answer before building.
1) Is this too big? It feels huge but I hope to eventually have a fully functional race loft.
2) When separating the OBs for widowhood, how separated do they need to be? Is a solid wall between them good enough or do they need to be at separate sides of the loft? Do the aviary separators need to be solid?
3) Will there be a point in the YB season that I will want to seperate them also?
4) I plan on having 1 long landing board but 2 traps. Each trap would split 2 sections and I could open or close a side of the trap as needed to direct which ever group is flying. Are there any considerations that would make this a better arrangement such as OB cocks and OB hens using 1 trap, and my daughters birds and my YB using the other. As I move the YB over to the OB sections will they learn to trap in the new trap?
5)... 
So instead of taking this list out too far I am just going to pose the general question of loft layout considerations. How do you manage your loft? With unlimited space and resources what would you build and how would you arrange it? What have I not considered or have I said something that is incorrect? Like I said, I feel like I have plenty of room, just not sure the best way to use it.

Thanks!
Mick


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

it huge if you got few bird, it small if you have many bird
i cant answer the others


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Old Mick- It may feel hugh but you will need all available room as you will see. The cocks and hens in widowhood should not be able to see each other except when you want them to. Those two sections and aviaries need to be completely secure from each other. When cocks are flying the hens should be locked in the loft with no entry to aviary and vice-versa. I would prefer to have the two sections at opposite ends and using opposite traps. When you move young birds to old bird section they will learn to enter a new trap. Especially when their hungry. Use your training cage as you did to settle them to the first trap. Your layout seems fine, just make sure the loft is ventilated properly and never overcrowded. The nestboxes are fine but I prefer box perches in young bird and hens sections. I feel it is easier to handle and catch the birds when needed with box perches. If you look at Shadybug Lofts, Wingsonfire, Ceee0237,and others on Pigeon Talk you will see some excellent ideas about loft construction about everything you asked. All the best- Nick..


----------

